# Missing an eye ??



## sperduton (Aug 10, 2005)

I have about 5 tetras in a 10 gallon tank. They have been living happily for at least a year, maybe longer. I just took a good look at them and one is missing an eye and has a whiteish area above his lip. He's acting fine though.

I also have a 30g tank with just a pleco in it at the moment. So I took the good fish out and put them in the 30g. Did a 50% water change in both and added 6 tsp of salt to the 10g and and 5 tsp to the 30g tank.

Any idea what's going on with the fish? I've never seen in before. 

I'm leaving for a week vacation on Sat (I was going to put a feeder cube in the tank), my plan when I came back (before I saw the missing eye) was to put all the fish in the 30g, take down the 10g and set up a 55g that I have, then transfer all the fish to the 55g and use the 30g as my quarantine tank for sick.new fish.

Any suggestions, thanks,
NIck


----------



## fish_doc (Jan 31, 2005)

First off Welcome,
I would continue with your plan when you get back. Bigger is always better. 

As far as your ill fish. Keep doing what you are currently doing. You may want to add a general antibiotic to help keep any secondary infection from breaking out. But the water change and salt should help out quite a bit. Just be sure to keep a eye on him during feedings once he is added back in with the other fish. He may be a little slower getting food with only one eye.


----------



## Lexus (Jan 19, 2005)

I agree with fish_doc, also dont use a vacation feeder they are worthless. Fish can go a good week without food.


----------



## Jonno (May 22, 2005)

My betta had the same with white around his mouth and then he got pop-eye maybe ur tetra has it and its come out so much its fallen out this does happen with pop-eye but ur fish should be able to do find with one eye anyway!


----------



## fishfreaks (Jan 19, 2005)

Jonno said:


> My betta had the same with white around his mouth and then he got pop-eye maybe ur tetra has it and its come out so much its fallen out this does happen with pop-eye but ur fish should be able to do find with one eye anyway!


i agree with jonno. that happened to a cory cat of mine when we started up in the hobby.


----------



## sperduton (Aug 10, 2005)

Thanks for the quick responses guys. I had heard that fish can go a week without food if you feed them good prior to leaving. I usually feed 3 to 4 times a week, this week I've been feeding them once a day.

I'm hoping he survives. 

I've been wanting to set up a 55g for awhile. I got one a year ago from a buddy that had a leak. I was going to fix the leak and build a wood stand, but never got around to it. Then at a flea market, I picked up another 55g with a real nice wood stand, filter, heater and hood, all for $50. so I couldn't pass it up. Now to figure out what to put in it eventually.

THanks,
Nick


----------



## euRasian32 (May 19, 2005)

sperduton said:


> ...one is missing an eye and has a whiteish area above his lip. He's acting fine though.


sounds like a trooper!

great find on the 55. i love flea markets along with yardsales. welcome and good luck.


----------



## solar-ton (Aug 15, 2005)

sounds like neon tetra diesease.cause if it is the quarantiene him to stop the diesease from spreading i dont think theres a cure.


----------

